# Pourquoi j'ai choisi l'iPad 3G



## Macuserman (6 Juin 2010)

J'ai choisi un 3G parce que je vais avoir besoin ponctuellement d'un accès en 3G au net (Mobile Me notamment) et bien que j'aurais accès à de nombreux points WiFi, j'ai préféré assurer le coup, au dépend d'un modèle plus gros (32Go WiFi only).

Maintenant, je n'ai pas l'intention de faire du P2P avec iPad, mais je ne comprends pas bien la ruse "DropBox". J'ai un compte et tout et tout, mais imaginons: Tu trouves un fichier PDF super intéressant&#8230; Tu veux faire comme sur Mac, l'enregistrer pour plus tard, tu peux ?
Tu peux enregistrer une vidéo comme sur le Mac ? Une image, ça pose aucun souci, mais après je ne sais pas comment faire pour enregistrer un document X ou Y !

Si tu pouvais me filer des tips ! 

Sinon, ton accès 3G, tu as choisi quoi ? Un kit de connexion  instantané SFr, un forfait Orange ? 

PS: Merci, toujours un plaisir de talkmatcher avec toi !


----------



## Frodon (6 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, je n'ai pas l'intention de faire du P2P avec iPad, mais je ne comprends pas bien la ruse "DropBox". J'ai un compte et tout et tout, mais imaginons: Tu trouves un fichier PDF super intéressant&#8230; Tu veux faire comme sur Mac, l'enregistrer pour plus tard, tu peux ?
> Tu peux enregistrer une vidéo comme sur le Mac ? Une image, ça pose aucun souci, mais après je ne sais pas comment faire pour enregistrer un document X ou Y !



Oui tu peux, si tu utilises iCab Mobile, il suffit de faire un appuis long sur le lien, puis sélectionner télécharger. Une fois téléchargé, tu peux utiliser la fonction "Open in..." (tu tapes le fichier dans la liste des téléchargements, et tu sélectionnes "ouvrir dans une autre app", puis tu sélectionne l'appui qui te convient) pour l'envoyer dans une autre appli, tel que Good Reader ou File HD.

Autre solution, tu copie le lien (appuis long sur le lien puis copier), et tu le télécharges dans Good Reader ou File HD en le collant dans la fonction telecharger une URL.

Autre solution, tu ouvres directement Good Reader ou File HD et tu utilise le navigateur intégré de ces applications (c'est ce qu'il y a de plus simple).

Note que Good Reader sait se connecter directement à DropBox, l'iDisk de Mobile Me, et des tas d'autres services en ligne de fichiers, y compris un simple serveur FTP ou WebDAV. 

Après, dans Good Reader ou File HD, il y a aussi la fonctionnalité "Open in..." qui permet d'ouvrir le fichier téléchargé avec n'importe laquelle des applications que tu as d'installé et qui supporte le type de fichier.



> Sinon, ton accès 3G, tu as choisi quoi ? Un kit de connexion  instantané SFr, un forfait Orange ?
> 
> PS: Merci, toujours un plaisir de talkmatcher avec toi !



J'ai pris le forfait 200Mo de Orange à 10&#8364;, car je ne fais pas une utilisation intensive de la 3G et c'est le seul réseau 3G que je capte lorsque je suis dans mon lieu de vacances à la campagne. En plus, je suis client voix Orange, ce qui me fait une petite réduction de 15% sur ce prix, c'est pas beaucoup, mais c'est toujours ça de gagné .

PS: C'est quoi ce nouveau mot "talkmatcher"?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Juin 2010)

Ok ! Excellent, génial ! Merci beaucoup. Moi qui vais avoir besoin de télécharger quelques PDF de la Fac, c'est génial ! 
iCab est payant, ça ne me dérange pas de payer, mais sais-tu s'il existe un équivalent gratuit ? Pour Good Reader, la version "lite" est-elle vraiment plus "lite" ?
Si tu sais pas, pas grave, je me renseignerai ! 

PS: OK pour les forfaits. Je pense me diriger vers le kit de connexion iPad SFR (9.90&#8364; / mois). Je recherche vraiment un truc simple, sans engagement avec une certiane liberté d'usage ! 
Dis moi, tu as vu les vidéos qui permettent le partage des données 3G en WiFi ? Tu aurais préféré une 64Go moins chère par conséquent ? Ou tu es resté en connaissance de cause sur ton idée d'une 64Go 3g/WiFi ?

PS2 (et pas 3): Talkmatcher: j'aime bien assembler ces deux verbes; on parle et on est d'accord. Donc on talkmatche !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)

Sauf qu'à match, il n'y a pas de E 

@frodon : Le FTP en in-app purchase dans Goodreader, c'est un peu des salops pour le coup


----------



## Macuserman (6 Juin 2010)

Merci WebO ! 

Si quelqu'un a des suggestions sur le choix de l'iPad, n'hésitez pas !


----------



## twinworld (6 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a des suggestions sur le choix de l'iPad, n'hésitez pas !


je comprends pas la question. Dans votre première intervention, vous laissez entendre que le choix du modèle est déjà fait.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Juin 2010)

Oui, tout à fait, le choix est déjà fait !
Mais c'était pour savoir si des gens avaient fait un choix similaire et s'il pouvaient, à leur tour, les motiver ! 

On peut se tutoyer au pire !


----------



## Frodon (6 Juin 2010)

eseldorm a dit:
			
		

> Sauf qu'à match, il n'y a pas de E
> 
> @frodon : Le FTP en in-app purchase dans Goodreader, c'est un peu des salops pour le coup



Euh ça doit être dans la version lite alors, parce que j'ai la seule et unique version faite pour iPad nommée "GoodReader for iPad" et qui coûte 0,79&#8364;. Et je n'ai rien a payer en plus pour le FTP, ça marche direct...

Et franchement, 0,79&#8364; la version complète, au vu de tout ce que permet ce logiciel, c'est pas cher payé du tout!

A noter que la version Lite est une appli iPhone visiblement, elle ne tirera donc pas partie des avantages de l'iPad, tel que l'ouverture dans une autre appli et le grand écran. Donc pour l'iPad il faut acheter la version spécifique iPad nommée "GoodReader for iPad", qui coûte 0,79&#8364;. Ce qui est une excellente affaire!

@macuserman
Tu as un lien pour tes vidéos? Cela nécessite t'il de jailbreaker l'iPad ou l'iPhone?


----------



## twinworld (6 Juin 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> c'est pas cher payé du tout!


+1.

(je reviendrai pas sur les autres logiciels bien plus chers qui font pareil  )


----------



## Macuserman (6 Juin 2010)

Oui, j'ai des liens&#8230;

 Alors, le partage via Nokia, non, pas de JB (évidemment), le partage via iPhone, apparemment oui, mais pour combien de temps encore (??) et avec les clés style forfait domino Orange (tape E5832 sur Bing ou Google), la puce 3G ne sert à rien, puisque le partage est en WiFi&#8230;

Nokia / iPhone: http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=FR&v=XHaa7RQ2Xgg
Clé Orange: http://www.phonaware.net/2010/05/le-compagnon-ideale-de-lipad-la-cle-3g.html


----------



## MacSedik (7 Juin 2010)

Salut à tous, 

si tu prends un 16Go saches que tu n'auras pas beaucoup de place pour les vidéos (films, séries...) par exemple, et les app. iPad sont en moyenne plus volumineuses que celles de l'iPhone. un conseil qui me vient à l'esprit concernant les vidéos (films, séries...) sur l'iPad il y a AirVideo (app. Universelle). ça te permettra de lire les vidéos présentes sur ton MBP sans les transférer et les encoder vers l'iPad  comme sur l'iPhone.


----------



## twinworld (7 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, tout à fait, le choix est déjà fait !
> Mais c'était pour savoir si des gens avaient fait un choix similaire et s'il pouvaient, à leur tour, les motiver !


j'ai pas fait un choix similaire, mais je le motive quand même.  J'ai acheté un 3G 64Gb, parce que je me suis dit que je voulais pouvoir télécharger les éditions des journaux auxquels je suis abonnés depuis n'importe où, ou pouvoir lire des articles sur internet depuis une table de bistrot. Et le 64Gb parce que je me suis dit que l'iPad allait prendre un bout de la place de mon ordi, et que je voulais pouvoir stocker suffisamment de documents : musique, vidéos prises avec mon appareil photo, photos. Le 16Gb me paraissait trop court. Et la différence de prix entre le 32 Gb et le 64 Gb a pesé moins lourd dans la balance que la possibilité de doubler la mémoire.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Juin 2010)

OK ! Merci ! C'est sympa cette petite discussion !
En fait, je n'ai pas du tout l'intention de me servir de cet iPad comme book photo, ou lecteur de vidéos de mon Mac (je ne regarde des séries qu'en streaming, bouh méchant pas beau ), ce qui justifie, à mon sens, le choix de la version 16Go. J'avais 600&#8364;, plus des extras pour, justement, les extras, à savoir pochette de transport, cablage divers, etc&#8230;

J'avais donc le choix entre une 16Go WiFi, une 32Go WiFi ou une 16Go 3G. Et je me suis posé la question de savoir si j'allais réellement avoir besoin de la 3G, et j'ai eu assez de temps pour réfléchir. Pour 85% du temps (Fac, appartement, maison parents le WE), j'ai le WiFi. Mais si je veux sortir avec pour aller au café du coin, quand les beauc jours seront là, et que ce-dit café n'a aucun accès WiFi, alors je serais bien embêté ! Si je veux mettre un document sur iWork.com parce que X ou Y en a besoin, je peux pas, ou si je veux synchroniser quelque chose avec MobileMe, je peux pas&#8230;

Donc même si ça peut représenter au grand maximum 15% de l'utilisation, je suis bien embêté. Après, je ne vais en aucun cas m'en servir comme d'un iPod, donc je gagne 6/7Go (d'après ma bibliothèque), ou alors je ne mets qu'une playlist de 250Mo&#8230;

Donc voilà&#8230;
Mais si jamais vous pensez que je devrais privilégier 32Go WiFi, parce que après tout, l'usage 3G n'est pas si important, dites le moi.

PS: quelqu'un aurait une idée sur la taille informatique que prendraient environ 4 classeurs de taille standarde, remplis de feuilles simple écrites recto verso converties en fichiers Word ou Pages ? À la louche&#8230;
Ça ferait quoi, environ 600 feuilles&#8230; À peu près.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h57 ----------

J'ai vraiment un gros doute sur l'utilité de la 3G dans mon cas&#8230;
Après réflexion, je ne suis pas plus sûr que ça de prendre une version 3G&#8230;

Je vais me servir de cet iPad pour prendre des notes en cours, ce qui va remplacer mon achat d'un MB uo MBA. Si je rajoute les applications pour la détente et le fait que le WiFi est, de nos jours, omniprésent, je sais pas si je prends la version 16Go 3G. Après quelques rapides calculs d'après des docs sur mon ordi, je pourrais mettre 1400 pages PDF (en plus) sur 16Go d'espace dispo&#8230;

Mais après tout, la fonction MobileMe n'a pas besoin d'être tout le temps activée, et le WiFi, je peux en avoir partout, sauf dans le train&#8230;

Je sais juste que j'ai 599&#8364; à dépenser et que je ne m'autorise pas plus. Le 32Go WiFi 3G aurait aussi été une excellente solution mais bon&#8230;

Le pire dans tout ça c'est que mon iPad, je l'ai commandé chez mon apr, je sais pas si ça la fait bien de changer d'avis&#8230;


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (7 Juin 2010)

@Macuserman : j'ai fait le même choix que toi. Pas de musique (j'ai l'Iphone), pas de film et un usage nomade en réunion et en voyage donc choix de la 3G. Je me suis longuement posé la question car le budget était fixe. Tant pis pour la mémoire j'ai privilégié l'utilisation complète. il me semble que l'IPad sans internet perd beaucoup.
On verra si je regrette ce choix.

En attendant je voudrais surtout être livré


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

@MUM : tu peux aussi garder tes 600&#8364; pour acheter quelque chose de plus adapté à tes besoins :rateau:

--


(ouvrir le fil pour conseiller les autres et changer d'avis en cours de route... on te sent vraiment décidé...)


----------



## twinworld (7 Juin 2010)

Napoleonsolo3 a dit:


> il me semble que l'IPad sans internet perd beaucoup.


je trouve aussi. C'est pas vraiment pratique pour prendre des notes et pour être un vrai ordi.

Maintenant, si c'est pour pouvoir regarder des films dans son lit sans avoir la couette qui chauffe, pourquoi pas.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> je trouve aussi. C'est pas vraiment pratique pour prendre des notes et pour être un vrai ordi.
> 
> Maintenant, si c'est pour pouvoir regarder des films dans son lit sans avoir la couette qui chauffe, pourquoi pas.


De la à avoir besoin d'internet aux toilettes quand tu es dans le train...


----------



## twinworld (7 Juin 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> De la à avoir besoin d'internet aux toilettes quand tu es dans le train...


ben c'est évident, tu fais quoi aux toilettes si tu peux pas lire le journal ?? Mais bon, on va avoir le Wifi dans le train bientôt sur les grands axes, alors ça compte pas


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (7 Juin 2010)

Moi j'ai fait le choix de la version wifi couplée avec mon iphone qui partage sa connexion via mywi


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Juin 2010)

juluparien a dit:


> Moi j'ai fait le choix de la version wifi couplée avec mon iphone qui partage sa connexion via mywi



+1


----------



## Macuserman (7 Juin 2010)

OK, bah j'ai pris la version 32Go au final ! Je poste avec là ! 

Merci à tous, et du coup le titre est quelque peu désuet !


----------



## ikeke (7 Juin 2010)

juluparien a dit:


> Moi j'ai fait le choix de la version wifi couplée avec mon iphone qui partage sa connexion via mywi



Idem. Ça fonctionne du tonnerre en plus


----------



## Macuserman (7 Juin 2010)

Mais cette pratique demande en revanche un certain JB de l'appareil n'est il pas ? 
Et elle est payante cette appui non ?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mais cette pratique demande en revanche un certain JB de l'appareil n'est il pas ?
> Et elle est payante cette appui non ?



Oui 9,95 $ je crois, mais tu la paie une seule fois.


----------



## ikeke (7 Juin 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Oui 9,95 $ je crois, mais tu la paie une seule fois.



Tout a fait.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mais cette pratique demande en revanche un certain JB de l'appareil n'est il pas ?
> Et elle est payante cette appui non ?


Y'a qu'un jailbreak tu sais


----------



## JFL27 (8 Juin 2010)

J'ai le "basic" Wifi 16Go, il est très bien mais il ne possède pas le GPS et n'est pas 3G. Et alors ?  Je compte me servir de mon iPad pour l'utiliser en cartographie. Et en vacances, je n'ai pas de hotspot Wifi captable. Quant au 16 Go, ils se remplissent très vite. J'ai donc résolu la question, j'ai commandé un deuxième iPad 3G 32 Go. Solution simple mais onéreuse. Enfin, quand on aime, on ne compte plus ! Donc je conseille vivement le G 32Go malgré les 200 euros d'écart.


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juin 2010)

Oui, le 32Go 3G est une excellente solution. Mais pour le prix des deux iPad, tu aurais dû prendre le 64Go 3G&#8230;


----------



## JFL27 (8 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, le 32Go 3G est une excellente solution. Mais pour le prix des deux iPad, tu aurais dû prendre le 64Go 3G



Ben disons, que j'ai eu la réponse familiale classique :"moi aussi j'en veux un !" A la maison on fait de l'élevage d'iPhones et d'iPads ! Pourvu qu'ils se reproduisent ! Pourvu. Et j'ai déjà très peur du 24 juin.


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juin 2010)

Ahh oui ! Je vois. Je suis pas père ni rien, mais c'est pareil ici ! 

Au pire, donne leur un netbook et dis leur ensuite de bien travailler à l'école et hop, un iPad (faut bien une carotte pour tout&#8230.


----------



## jean-h (9 Juin 2010)

bonjour
chez moi aussi ça réclame de l'iPhone4 ..... terrible !
j'ai pris un iPad 64 Wifi et mon iPhone 3Gs JBé avec myWi va bien ,mais je trouve que le débit ainsi obtenu n'est pas terrible, même là où la 3G passe bien. Avez vous observé la même chose ? Avez vous quantifié le débit ?
amitiés à tous


----------



## mashgau (10 Juin 2010)

J'ai hésité un peu sur l'utilité du 3G, mais j'ai au final craqué sur la version "top moumoute grand luxe" du 64go avec 3G.

Pourquoi la 3G ? Je n'ai pas d'iphone (pas taper), et ponctuellement, une connexion 3G est ma fois bien pratique, particulièrement en weekend / vacances où je ne capte pas forcément de réseau wifi sans bouger de chez moi (oui je suis une feignasse, j'assume ^^).

Et puis, seconde raison (peut-être même la première d'ailleurs ... aller, ex-æquo !), avoir une puce GPS 

Je conçois tout à fait qu'avoir un iphone et un ipad avec 3G puisse faire doublon par contre, si j'avais eu un iphone, j'aurais surement fait le choix de la raison


----------

